# textpfad im illustrator



## caesar (24. Februar 2003)

hi leute.
hab mich gerade angemeldet und hier schon die erste frage!

wie erstelle ich mit illustrator 10 einen textpfad (genauer kreis) und schreibe in die rundung !!!INNEN!!! meinen text. text soll sich der rundung anpassen.
bei der wahl des textpfadwerkzeuges springe ich automatisch an die aussenseite des kreises. 
habe schon viel probiert - komme auf keinen grünen zweig. 

/caesar_


----------



## Lord Brain (24. Februar 2003)

Hast du's schon mit einem kleineren Kreispfad im Innern des Kreises (an dem die Schrift innen ist) probiert?
Also so'ne Art "work around"....


----------



## caesar (24. Februar 2003)

nein so war das nicht gemeint!

ich brauche den text, wenn ich dein beispiel hernehme, unten - zentriert und eben anders rum gebogen.
son ungefähr wie meine grafik /(schnell gezeichnet)
hast du da eine lösung?

/caesar_


----------



## caesar (25. Februar 2003)

*DRINGEND*

es wäre ganz wichtig wenn mir jemand antworten könnte, da ich bis morgen früh einen auftrag bewerkstelligen muss!!! zumindest eine info, wo ich ein adequates tutorial finde...

thx
/caesar


----------



## PHAT JAY (25. Februar 2003)

Ist nur eine Idee und hoffe ich liege richtig (Sorry, bin noch ein Noob  )
Aber, wenn man eine Linie sich so zurecht "biegt" und auf "Ihr" dann
den Text schreibt, sollte es doch eigentlich klappen ?!?!?!

Ok, ok die Anleitung ist nicht gerad die beste  und ich hoffe
das einer von den "Pros" hier eine bessere hat  

Würde mich auch sehr interessieren, wie das am besten funzt


----------



## caesar (26. Februar 2003)

genau wie du es beschrieben hast, so hab ich es auch gelöst... muss zugeben eine etwas unglückliche lösung, aber was solls. sollte ich - und ich denke es muss eine bessere lösung geben, so werd ich es natürlich preisgeben!!!
aber danke für deine antwort.

/caesar


----------



## jonibal (18. Juni 2003)

*Text INNEN im Kreis schreiben mit Adobe Illustrator*

Die Antwort folgt etwas spät. Vielleicht wird sie trotzdem mal dem einen oder andern entnervten Illustrator-User helfen. 

Um den Text INNEN am Kreis zu schreiben tue folgendes:
- zeichne einen Kreis
- schreiben deinen Text mit dem Pfadtext-Werkzeug auf die Linie
- aktiviere mit Ctrl+U magnetische Hilfslinien (ist dann einfacher)
- benutze das Direktauswahl-Werkzeug auf dem Cursorzeichen auf dem Kreis - siehe Bild - und ziehe es nach unten. Der Text kehrt sich um.

Fertig. So funktioniert das schlicht und ergreifend ohne Tricks.


----------

